# Super lemon haze



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the option of geting this clone for 15$ has anyone tried it? if so description please, thanks!


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2009)

This is from Attitudes site:

"The Super Lemon Haze has won the 2008 High Times Cannabis Cup with a landslide of votes. Between the many reasons: its incredibly intense lemony flavour, with a strong haze background. It&#8217;s a sharp and intense taste, which reminds of lemon, lime and pink grapefruit, followed by a very earthy and musky haze aftertaste, with traces of incense and black pepper. The effect is very balanced; it starts with a quick indica-hit feeling that softly moves to a very strong high, with a social and creative side. The Super Lemon Haze is a very smooth compromise between the great qualities of its parents. It has 9-10 weeks flowering time, and a very typical Christmas tree shape. Plants tend to grow quite tall, but the internodes are not too far apart, and allow easy topping. The leaves are very sativa-like, while bud formation comes dense and has a high calyx-to-leaf ratio. The Super Lemon Haze is very effective both indoors and outdoors, and responds very well to high-EC hydro systems as well as organic soil setups. When cultivated in soil, the spectrum of terpens is more developed and gives an extra lemony flavour. The THC is high at over 22%, ensuring a very psychedelic experience to even the most experienced smokers.

Awards: 1st prize HTCC 2008

Genetics: Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze

Effect: A very lemony haze, works fast and lasts long. It&#8217;s a very powerful high, very balanced between a physical and a cerebral side.

Flowering indoor: 9-10 weeks with a production up to 700 gr/sqm

Flowering outdoor: finishes end October in northern hemisphere, production up to 1000 gr/plant.

THC: 22.9%

CBD: Not available yet"

I am guessing its the same strain...


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

wow it sounds nice...thanks. I am trying to decide if a lemon flavor would be pleasant. hmmmm


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wow it sounds nice...thanks. I am trying to decide if a lemon flavor would be pleasant. hmmmm



No problem....and in my opinion spending 15 bucks on this for a clone is a no brainer....but I also live in NJ and in this state you will never be able to go down the street and buy a clone....do I sound jealous? That wld be because I am.............................


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

man Im sorry. I think I may get two of these. they want around 50.00 for 5 seeds so they must be a pretty good strain. It will go well with my purple, super berry and bubble gum a smorgasbord of taste. Sure I spelled that wrong lmao.........


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 5, 2009)

I smoked some lemon haze a few weeks ago.  Great taste and smell.  I would say it's a worthwhile purchase!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

I had this quite a while ago. Mmmm mmmm good. Doesn't take much to get baaaaked.


----------



## robertr (Sep 5, 2009)

I have grown lemon skunk for a while, great lemony taste that lasts till the end of joint and agreat high also. I imagine the super lemon haze is better yet.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 5, 2009)

super lemon haze sounds good!!!


----------



## Dogtown Toker (Jan 24, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This is from Attitudes site:
> 
> "The Super Lemon Haze has won the 2008 High Times Cannabis Cup with a landslide of votes. Between the many reasons: its incredibly intense lemony flavour, with a strong haze background. Its a sharp and intense taste, which reminds of lemon, lime and pink grapefruit, followed by a very earthy and musky haze aftertaste, with traces of incense and black pepper. The effect is very balanced; it starts with a quick indica-hit feeling that softly moves to a very strong high, with a social and creative side. The Super Lemon Haze is a very smooth compromise between the great qualities of its parents. It has 9-10 weeks flowering time, and a very typical Christmas tree shape. Plants tend to grow quite tall, but the internodes are not too far apart, and allow easy topping. The leaves are very sativa-like, while bud formation comes dense and has a high calyx-to-leaf ratio. The Super Lemon Haze is very effective both indoors and outdoors, and responds very well to high-EC hydro systems as well as organic soil setups. When cultivated in soil, the spectrum of terpens is more developed and gives an extra lemony flavour. The THC is high at over 22%, ensuring a very psychedelic experience to even the most experienced smokers.
> 
> ...


 
I am testing some of this strain right now. My oldest girl is only three weeks and she smells incredible. I hope your right on the THC content. I have 4 girls flowering right now and 5 clones in veg tent. I am looking forward. Kind of a long flower cycle. Hope she worth it!
My Grow look up (Super Lemon Haze)


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

If its anything like SSH, holy moses.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

I didnt buy it..instead I got train wreck...may have been a bad decision I will tell you when I harvest it lmao..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

I am sure in the last 15 years I have tried Haze and not known. But It is by far the most dankish, lockdown, straight gain like 1 lb a day from snacking type of MJ. Kinda sad I did not keep a clone of it. But building new house and I dont want to drive with clones in car. Ohh well, hope Sleestack compares. I dont think I have ever smoked anything with lemon taste. When I was 15, we used to go to a place in WA, called Rainbow Valley. Ppl walking around with coolers full of super chron, LSD, whatever. That was my first experience with Blueberry and i will never forget, the first real time I ever tasted anything that had a culinary flavor from the kitchen.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

u can buy ssh seeds I have some sprouting right now..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah I know. I just have the freebies from DEC from the Tude and want to use them up. Thanx!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 3, 2010)

isn't the super lemon haze one of the freebies from the tude this weekend ?
i've heard ungood things about greenhouse seeds...something about very low potency on several strains.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope "freebies" dont mean they are no good or ok. I will be hurting if I take 2 months to clone 36 Sleestacks and it does not pan out.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

true that nou!  which is why I refuse to do a one strain grow unless I know the genes...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 3, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I hope "freebies" dont mean they are no good or ok. I will be hurting if I take 2 months to clone 36 Sleestacks and it does not pan out.


DNA seems to have a good rep in the grow community..i myself have confidence that the DNA freebies will not let me down


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

well I got a seed of this from greenhosue so I will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Mokey1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't done Super Lemon Haze yet and I know alot of people don't like Greenhouse but I've been happy with everything from them.  Himalay Gold has been my favorit so far.  My friend is currently working on Arjan's Strawberry Haze, and Lemon Skunk.  AMS and the Church wasn't bad either.


----------



## tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Just bagged up my Super Lemon Haze. Got 4oz per plant It's no doubt top shelf. takes 11 weeks plus, but well worth it.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

tesla said:
			
		

> Just bagged up my Super Lemon Haze. Got 4oz per plant It's no doubt top shelf. takes 11 weeks plus, but well worth it.


 


hey neighbore...do you go to that club on shaw and maroa?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I didnt buy it..instead I got train wreck...may have been a bad decision I will tell you when I harvest it lmao..


 

it was a bad decision the tw doesnt look too good to me course it is so sativa...I think she will give me lots of weight tho..


----------



## tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

2Dog  nah I live south of the there.  The two Sativa's I am doing now is the Super Lemon Haze and G-13. Both are Top Shelf. The G-13 Average 6 oz plus.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I hope "freebies" dont mean they are no good or ok. I will be hurting if I take 2 months to clone 36 Sleestacks and it does not pan out.


 
Dude are you seriousely filling your grow with plants that you have never even tried???

Come on man...I know that you know better than that...are you a gambling man?  

I'd at least grow them out and make sure there was a certain pheno worth cloning.  I'm not trying to dog on you brother...but maybe just get you to open your eyes up to what you are doing....cause I know your a smart dude.  

I've had a 10 pack of seeds with 1/2 being fem, and only one of those be worth reproducing...the other 4 being average or less.  I'd just hate to see you fill your whole grow with something you haven't even smoked man...trying to get you to rethink your situation...like I said not trying to dog on you!

I'm thinking you haven't started this process yet, thinking back on some of our past conversations...so hopefully I can get you to think this through a little bit.  36 plants of something you've not even seen mature...let alone smoked...is a huge gamble bro!


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 10, 2010)

has anyone tried this strain outdoors?

im getting 5 seeds from the Tude, hoping to get 4oz+ on each


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

nope you get to be the leader on this one...someone's got to do it..GJ time!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

skoo...I don't know where you live...but some hazes can take along time to finish...just a thought...and I don't know anything about these, they may be early finishers.


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks ill keep that in mind, i live right beside Lake Ontario.

After a long browsing of the attitude, i chose 3 hazes.

for outdoor grow

1. super Lemon haze
2. Ajrans haze 1
3. super silver haze

would anyone advise against any one of these strains.
which one is the smallest yielder?


----------



## Dahova (Mar 11, 2010)

they do take forever to finish but i dont think its 22.9% thc i think that is a lil high


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 11, 2010)

skoomaman said:
			
		

> thanks ill keep that in mind, i live right beside Lake Ontario.
> 
> After a long browsing of the attitude, i chose 3 hazes.
> 
> ...



not sure bout yield of 2 and 3 but some1 in a thread not too long ago said they were pullin 4 oz off each plant of the SLH.. but the SSH is def some great smoke too.. havent yet tried SLH


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 11, 2010)

SSH, can be very heavy yielder. For maximum yield, top 3 times and veg for 6-8 weeks in soil. If kept healthy, you could see 8oz. You put it in water and do the same for 4-5 weeks veg, 8-12 is possible.


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 11, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> they do take forever to finish but i dont think its 22.9% thc i think that is a lil high


haha i dont trust those numbers either, especially since only about half the strains have an a thc%.
im pretty sure that that its the max they have ever gotten on one of them, but idk.


If i start all three at the same time would they all finish at the same time? since they are all haze?


----------

